# What is a decent sight/rest for a target/3D compound bow?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Those are excellent choices for the money. If you can, you might consider saving up for the Sureloc Supreme. It's a little easier to use. Or you might look at the Shibuya sights with aluminum bars. I really like the Shibuya windage block. These are about $100 cheaper than their sights with the carbon bar.
For a rest, the Infinity is great, but take a look at a Pro Tuner too. They are great rests.
Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Pro tuner:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/brite-site-pro-tuner-rest.html

Sureloc supreme:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sure-loc-supreme-550-target-sight.html

I will check out the Shibuya.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Shibuya Ultima 520 is nice looking.

What else do you have to buy to make it usable?

Is it called a scope (the bit that houses the pin)?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, you will need a scope.

If you get one with a lens you will probably also need a clarifier peep.

The least expensive scopes work just as well as the expensive ones. The lens is where you don't want to go cheap.


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

I really like CBE sights. IMO, they seem to be a little sturdier and more well built. I have heard a lot of sureloc's rattling and screws coming loose. I have been using a CBE tek target for a while and love it. I just ordered another one. The spot hogg infinity arrow rest is very nice. I think that would be a great choice for a rest!


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 8, 2014)

I have no personal basis for comparison but I searched through a bunch of old threads with the same question in mind and bought a Davis sight. Seems very well made and less expensive, comparing features, than others.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

aread said:


> Yes, you will need a scope.
> 
> If you get one with a lens you will probably also need a clarifier peep.
> 
> The least expensive scopes work just as well as the expensive ones. The lens is where you don't want to go cheap.


Thanks, will look into all that.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

I like the shibuya sight over either sure loc. trophy taker makes a blade rest that works very well and is well under $100. Mine has been used for several thousand arrows without issue.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

scubaseven said:


> I guess around $250 for the sight, and around $100 for the rest would be nice to pay.
> 
> Spot-Hogg Infinity Arrow Rest any good?
> 
> SURE-LOC Challenger 550 Target Sight decent?


The Sure Loc Challenger 550 is a good sight frame, but a 400 would be more suitable. You just don't need all the elevation travel.

The Spot Hogg Infinity is one of the better shoot through prongs rest on the market. I put it on the level of the old 3D Rover and the forever popular NAP QuikTune 3000.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

The Spott Hogg Edge is a quality rest, too.

Sure Loc...CBE...DS Advantage are solid sights...


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

^^^ thanks for the info.


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

howellhandmade said:


> I have no personal basis for comparison but I searched through a bunch of old threads with the same question in mind and bought a Davis sight. Seems very well made and less expensive, comparing features, than others.


I would pick up the davis "the system" in heart beat they are made custom to your specs and can be color matched for around 200-250. and for a rest the aae pro and aae freak show are great ones as well both are micro adjust.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-DAVIS-BOW...448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565b4a5c78

Nice, but almost $400.

I guess you dont have to buy anything else tho from looking at it.


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 8, 2014)

scubaseven said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-DAVIS-BOW...448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565b4a5c78
> 
> Nice, but almost $400.
> 
> I guess you dont have to buy anything else tho from looking at it.


Well, you could save money by buying the sight from Davis ($200-220) and picking up a used scope on ebay. It seems hard to get a decent new scope body for less than $80 and a decent new lens for less than $100. I wouldn't have minded buying a sight used but for my first rig I decided I wanted some backup, and buying from the maker I hope there's some goodwill if somehow I screwed up and ordered the wrong thing.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

howellhandmade said:


> Well, you could save money by buying the sight from Davis ($200-220) and picking up a used scope on ebay. It seems hard to get a decent new scope body for less than $80 and a decent new lens for less than $100. I wouldn't have minded buying a sight used but for my first rig I decided I wanted some backup, and buying from the maker I hope there's some goodwill if somehow I screwed up and ordered the wrong thing.


Ok, so even if I only pay $200, I will still be looking at another $180 anyways?

So the $400 or so, is really what I will have to pay.


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 8, 2014)

scubaseven said:


> Ok, so even if I only pay $200, I will still be looking at another $180 anyways?
> 
> So the $400 or so, is really what I will have to pay.


Pretty much, unless you buy a used scope, which was the point I was trying to make. I bought a Shrewd Nomad scope because I couldn't tell much about the Davis scope from his website and he didn't answer my inquiry. But it came out about the same.


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

You could probably find a used viper scope w/ a magnifier in the class fields for less than 100. They are great scopes, fairly inexpensive, and a lot of people use them, so they usually aren't hard to find. I've got one on my bow and like it a lot. I bought my last CBE Tek Target sight w/ a scope and magnifier for $260 on ebay. It was brand new, never used. I just recently got the same thing pretty much, except a 2014 model, also never used with a Spot Hogg scope here on AT for $250. There are some great, cheap sights out there, you just gotta have patience


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 8, 2014)

brett123hall said:


> You could probably find a used viper scope w/ a magnifier in the class fields for less than 100. They are great scopes, fairly inexpensive, and a lot of people use them, so they usually aren't hard to find. I've got one on my bow and like it a lot. I bought my last CBE Tek Target sight w/ a scope and magnifier for $260 on ebay. It was brand new, never used. I just recently got the same thing pretty much, except a 2014 model, also never used with a Spot Hogg scope here on AT for $250. There are some great, cheap sights out there, you just gotta have patience


Just saw a Sure Loc with 2X scope go for $205 on ebay. It's true, you can save a lot if you're patient and know what to look for. It's that second bit that can be tricky.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

howellhandmade said:


> Pretty much, unless you buy a used scope, which was the point I was trying to make. I bought a Shrewd Nomad scope because I couldn't tell much about the Davis scope from his website and he didn't answer my inquiry. But it came out about the same.


Yep, no probs.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

brett123hall said:


> You could probably find a used viper scope w/ a magnifier in the class fields for less than 100. They are great scopes, fairly inexpensive, and a lot of people use them, so they usually aren't hard to find. I've got one on my bow and like it a lot. I bought my last CBE Tek Target sight w/ a scope and magnifier for $260 on ebay. It was brand new, never used. I just recently got the same thing pretty much, except a 2014 model, also never used with a Spot Hogg scope here on AT for $250. There are some great, cheap sights out there, you just gotta have patience


Plus you are in the USA which helps.
Much more 2nd hand gear floating around.


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

scubaseven said:


> Plus you are in the USA which helps.
> Much more 2nd hand gear floating around.


That's true. A lot of sellers are usually open to shipping internationally though if you compensate them for the shipping costs. I have bought a few things from people in different countries.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

brett123hall said:


> That's true. A lot of sellers are usually open to shipping internationally though if you compensate them for the shipping costs. I have bought a few things from people in different countries.


Someone said something recently tho about the USPS only insuring things until it leaves the USA. So basically you have no insurance at all.


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

you know to be truthfully honest. like in my sig says I have a cartel aptiva i paid 119 for it at lancaster. so far I have been shooting with it for like 5 months its a starter one. its a decent one. it has micro adjust and things, its not fancy but it does the job. now at lancaster they have a Merlin MAC top shot with nikon lenses for 100 bucks. so this fits in your range. find out what you like about it then on the next one bump up on quality and price. I even gave ya pics and links 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/merlin-mac-ten-zone-target-scope-w-nikon-lens.html

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cartel-activa-target-sight-10-32.html


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Davis Systems? I've got this one on my compound...it's nice- eas to adjust, adjustments stay, durable but I don't care for the block-- a little too much flex for my liking...I'd get one again but do wish the flex would be resolved---just a note- the flex doesn't affect accuracy or durability (just a personal issue with me)

DS Advantage- Got this one on my recurve. Truely a piece of artwork...strong, durable, custom colors-- Will be buying another one of these.

Rests? I use a prong rest--cheap, easy to setup. If I were to change rests, I'd probably go with a limb driver.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Ya know...I bought an NOS Toxonics with a Browning logo on it and equipped it with a single pin fiberoptic aperture (forget the brand), all for under $50. I also bought a Toxonics multipin sight that fit in the same dovetail and "WOW" I've got everything I need in a sight for about $100. All I did was watch EBAY closely till I found the bargain I wanted. 

My sights aren't the latest and greatest but Tox was a top brand in its day. And all of this was new unused in a dogeared retail package. 

If you try this, IMO avoid the old CheckIt (aka JunkIt) sights, and plastic stuff. Buy a "name brand".

Rest? There is a huge number of choices out there. I've been shooting drop aways for so long I can't imagine shooting anything else. I'd like to do a 'pull away' in place of the old TrophyTaker I have on my competition bow now, but I will likely save a few $$ and just try a blade style launcher on the TrophyTaker frame.

I'm using a QAD on the hunting bow. Works well for me.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Dema said:


> you know to be truthfully honest. like in my sig says I have a cartel aptiva i paid 119 for it at lancaster. so far I have been shooting with it for like 5 months its a starter one. its a decent one. it has micro adjust and things, its not fancy but it does the job. now at lancaster they have a Merlin MAC top shot with nikon lenses for 100 bucks. so this fits in your range. find out what you like about it then on the next one bump up on quality and price. I even gave ya pics and links


Thanks, they dont look too bad.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Fury90flier said:


> Davis Systems? I've got this one on my compound...it's nice- eas to adjust, adjustments stay, durable but I don't care for the block-- a little too much flex for my liking...I'd get one again but do wish the flex would be resolved---just a note- the flex doesn't affect accuracy or durability (just a personal issue with me)
> 
> DS Advantage- Got this one on my recurve. Truely a piece of artwork...strong, durable, custom colors-- Will be buying another one of these.
> 
> Rests? I use a prong rest--cheap, easy to setup. If I were to change rests, I'd probably go with a limb driver.


Thanks, emailed the people at Davis and they are only too happy to help.

Will look at the limb driver. 

Thanks.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i've bought some really nice archery equipment used and you could also . nobody will know it's used , if that would bother you , if you buy carefully . as for a sight i like axcel sights .


----------



## D.B.Cooper (Feb 7, 2013)

big cypress said:


> i've bought some really nice archery equipment used and you could also . nobody will know it's used , if that would bother you , if you buy carefully . as for a sight i like axcel sights .


This.

My first bow was purchased used and set up with all used equipment. The total cost was a fraction of buying new, and everything was great. I don't regret it at all.


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 8, 2014)

Fury90flier said:


> Davis Systems? I've got this one on my compound...it's nice- eas to adjust, adjustments stay, durable but I don't care for the block-- a little too much flex for my liking...I'd get one again but do wish the flex would be resolved---just a note- the flex doesn't affect accuracy or durability (just a personal issue with me)
> SNIP


That's interesting, can you elaborate? The block is, well, a block, and seems to lock down snugly with two tight locating pins and the thumb screw. I'm certainly not saying that there isn't flex (because I have nothing with which to compare my sight), I just wonder where it is.


----------



## Khaslem (Mar 19, 2012)

On the limb driver note. I have been shooting the limb driver micro for a while now and I have never been so impressed with a rest. The only other rest I might prefer to have is the Hamskea, but at 175 on a good day they are expensive. The limb driver micro can be purchased on eBay for 115 TYD. I own two and they have been super rugged, great to adjust and as long as you watch the cord used to pull the rest and replace as need be, super reliable. Plus it gives you so many more fletching options. Highly recommend.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Take a look at the DS Advantage sight & there Micro Blade rest. You won't find a better made sight or rest, buy them once & never have to buy one again.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

kballer1 said:


> Take a look at the DS Advantage sight & there Micro Blade rest. You won't find a better made sight or rest, buy them once & never have to buy one again.


Nothing comes up when I google it.

You mean Davis right?


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

The Spot Hogg premiere is about $64 and seems nearly identical to the Infinity.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

sublauxation said:


> The Spot Hogg premiere is about $64 and seems nearly identical to the Infinity.


Thanks, to me they looked the same, but was not 100%.


----------

